# some of the new ones on display



## sweetrelease (Oct 6, 2008)

here are some pics of the display growin[]


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 6, 2008)

.


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 6, 2008)

.


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 6, 2008)

.


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 6, 2008)

.


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 6, 2008)

one of the best gifts i got this year .from an old friend that picked it up at a yard sale really cool belt buckle


----------



## kanudigit? (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty dang neat!


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2008)

FAR OUT! LOVE THE CABINET THE BOTTLES ARE IN ALSO! OUT OF SITE! IS THE PURPLE FLASK A REPRO? WHAT EVER COOL!!!


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks guys, i have bottles all over the house[8|], but have been tring to sell some to thin the crowd. glass man the purple flask is an old clevenger bros bottle ,about 1938 or so. it does not say it on the bottle but i really think it is a clevenger bottle.the cabinet is a little over "stuffed" but i just can't bring myself to sell my "most bestest" bottles[] thanks for lookin guys ~matt


----------



## glass man (Oct 8, 2008)

LOVE THE CLEVENGER! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 15, 2008)

Lisa,

 Very nice.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 11, 2008)

Matt       Nice Glass   Some great SJ stuff!!  Anything to swap or sell   John


----------

